# RSPCA Adoption Policy?!?! Please Help



## xlaurapx (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone knew what the rspca's adoption policy was to indoor cats?

I have seen a 7 Month Old Cat that i am interested in but i don't want to make a visit if they aren't interested in rehoming to indoor homes?

Any help please.

Thanks Alot 

Laura


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Why not contact and ask. Seems like each rescue does its own thing - depending.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

They should have all policies on their website.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My sister & I have rehomed twice & both times they asked NO questions at all except "where's your money".


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> My sister & I have rehomed twice & both times they asked NO questions at all except "where's your money".


That is really unusual. They should do a check as well.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

RowanWolf said:


> That is really unusual. They should do a check as well.


No check. Nothing. This was once for an adult cat (we brought her home and she had numerous fights with our other cat - so they should have warned us that she had to be the only cat & didn't!! She came to live with me at university as a result.) and one kitten. Not one question. Microchipped, spayed and accepted our money. My sister got the kitten when she was only just 18 & they never asked her about her age, either...


----------



## xlaurapx (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks for the help, 

the reason for me asking this is because i do live next to a busy road but in a rural area so it's not a main road as such and also with me wanting to keep him indoors i didnt want to get my hopes up for nothing. 

my only worry is wether casper and him would get along but i felt that casper as an indoor cat should have a friend


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

thats a worry that they didnt ask any questions isnt it?

When I spoke to the Cats in Need place via whom Im adopting mine, I asked if they wanted to come out to do home visit and she commented that she felt she could tell more about the kind of owner I would be by talking to me and asking lots of questions about my plans, lifestyle etc than she probably could from inspecting my house! I think also they are so snowed under with unwanted animals they dont have the time, they are very busy there, and she did ask me a lot of questions though which encouraged me. So I dont know if home visits are the norm or not really - maybe it depends on their workload and amount of staff?

good luck! let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that each cat has their own requirements.

They usually have all the details on the side of their pod, but if you ask one of the kennel or cattery hands they are very helpful.

I know that kittens have very little stipulations, in that they can be housed with other cats or quiet dogs. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Pickles Mummy (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is any help but i've recently started fostering for the RSPCA, i'm not sure about older kittens but i know our small kittens are not homed with people with small children, if you keep your kittens inside or out is not an issue. I'm saddened to hear that people have been given kittens with little or no questions asked, that is certainly not the way its done in Milton Keynes, i have even been told that if i'm not happy with the people who have passed the phone interview and come to view the kittens then i am under no circumstances to let them go, in fact i have my first litter here at the moment, they have been here since they were 5 weeks old, they are ready to go a week tomorrow and i know for a fact i'll ask questions when they come to be rehomed.


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

I got turned down as an indoor cat owner  Didn't even want to visit they just said no!


----------

